# Happy New Year



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

And a Happy New Year to you Too! Some of my best meads have been mistakes too.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Vance G said:


> Five years ago I made a mead. I failed to follow Mr Schramms directions well and when I got to the brewshop looking for 71b, for some reason EC 1118 sounded right. I was aiming for a sweet mead that would finish fast with relatively low alcohol content. Instead I used too much honey and fortunately A yeast that will ferment a cinderblock. After 18 months, I took a sample to a brew shop and asked if I should just pour it down the floor drain. The proprietor assured me that would be a mistake. I bottled it in 12 oz bottles because two glasses are all anyone needs! And it just keeps getting better! Lots of honey taste and lethally smooth. If you ever need to listen to Leon Redbone, Lightnin Hopkins and Blind Willie McTell, it is absolutely perfect! Happy New Year to all and age your mead well!


Happy New Year Vance!
I made a batch of mead with 13lbs of mustard honey, 4 gallons of water, EC1118 and the appropriate amounts of yeast energizer and nutrient. While being a little more alcohol than we're used to, I don't think it will get a chance to age. But it is getting better every time we crack a new bottle.:thumbsup: I have another batch fermenting as we speak.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You need to save some for about four years and see how good it can get!


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Vance G said:


> You need to save some for about four years and see how good it can get!


The spirit is willing, but the flesh is weak.


----------

